# running a compressor ?



## tadworth (Jul 17, 2011)

I have a large matsushita scroll compressor out of an LG inverter air con unit which i want to use to build an air compressor, i have all the inverter board, and caps, but i have no idea how to wire up this thing to run, any help would be apeiciated.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi tadworth 


It all depends on how you want to use the compressors, will it be for impact tools or for air brushing ? 

Look here for details on DIY compressors: DIY Air Compressor with Pressure Switch


----------



## tadworth (Jul 17, 2011)

paint spraying, and a little grit blasting on small items. i think i will need to set up a simple starting / running capacitor, and bin the inverter. There are 3 big caps in there.

I'll be using a propane bottle as a resevoir.


----------

